# ditching plow



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

Check out this homemade ditching plow I picked up. I added the three point setup and the coulter wheel. Works well,leaves a flat bottom trench about 16 inches wide.A neighbor of mine gave it to me when he moved.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*pic*

another


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

What did your neighbor use it for? My guess would be for laying drain tile or irrigation lines.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

That appears to be either a middle buster or a lister. I've only seen pictures and am not sure of the difference, but from what I understand they were used in areas where water conservation was a concern. None here in the maritimes, LOTS of water here!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> 
> *That appears to be either a middle buster or a lister. I've only seen pictures and am not sure of the difference, but from what I understand they were used in areas where water conservation was a concern. None here in the maritimes, LOTS of water here!! *


It looks to wide to be a middle buster. Would take some major HP to pull it subsurface. Here what I know of a middle buster.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Middle Buster*

Notice the shank that puts the wings down low for below surface application. Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't a middle buster used to break up compaction? Or is that a ripper that's used for that?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*plow*

This tool is neither a lister or a middle buster it is a ditching plow.
Originally it was made to drain off pasture or plowed land.The guy that gave it to me tried pulling it with a 9N,not enough tractor.My Ford 5000 does a nice job with it. I go along and pick up the turned sod with the loader and have a wide flat ditch when I am done.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Argee, that picture was a sub-soiler ( I think). A middle buster was similar to a plow, but had a moldboard goind each way from a central plow share. This turned a furrow in each dirrection to create a ditch to hold moisture from spring runnoff etc, keeping as much water as possible for growing the years crops.
That is the explanation I got from a guy who seemed to know. Like I said, there weren't any around here, we have trouble getting things dry enough to plant.


----------



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

Slipshod, that type ditching plow is commonly used behind small crawlers by the Conservation and Forestry service for fighting brush fires in my part of the country (eastern Mo.)


----------

